# Cross Breeding



## JOHNFIN (Nov 23, 2010)

Can some snake species breed with others, ie a corn snake and a king snake.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

JOHNFIN said:


> Can some snake species breed with others, ie a corn snake and a king snake.


Yes, there are many hybrids available. Quite a controversial subject for some


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

corn snake x king snake = jungle corn
corn snake x great plains rat snake = rootbeer (in albino = creamsicle)
carpet python x green tree python = carpondro
reticulated python x burmese python = 'Borneo bateater' (no idea why!)
retic x African rock python = cateater
burmese python x royal python = burmball
royal python x blood python = bloodball



....there are more


try here for details

Hybrid Herps. The complete hybrid reptile reference page


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

bothrops said:


> corn snake x king snake = jungle corn
> corn snake x great plains rat snake = rootbeer (in albino = creamsicle)
> carpet python x green tree python = carpondro
> reticulated python x burmese python = 'Borneo bateater' (no idea why!)
> ...


Ah, beat me to it. I was compiling a list :lol2:
I used to own a pueblacorn (pueblan milk x corn). It was a nice looking snake. Take a look here ... Uk-Hybrids - The home of exceptional captive bred Colubrids - Uk-Hybrids


----------



## jim041 (Nov 22, 2010)

*!!*

yes some hybrids are possible , my friends everglades locked with a corn ... ultimatley they are rat snakes so colubrids can but not sure about say colubrid/boid that would be insane in the brain


----------

